# Good Routine, gurantees results



## achilles95 (May 5, 2007)

I go by this routine every day, it isn't time consuming and has awesome results.

50 push ups
50 crunchies
10 pull ups
45 minute run
20 minutes on the bag

Get up early in the morning before work or do it in the evening.


----------



## MJS (May 5, 2007)

achilles95 said:


> I go by this routine every day, it isn't time consuming and has awesome results.
> 
> 50 push ups
> 50 crunchies
> ...


 
Sounds good! Thanks for posting!!  Strength training as well as cardio all rolled into one!  Do you space things out with rest or do you just go from one thing to the next?

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (May 5, 2007)

achilles95 said:


> I go by this routine every day, it isn't time consuming and has awesome results.
> 
> 50 push ups
> 50 crunchies
> ...


 
Is this 7 days a week? Are you eating before the workout? sound like a good routine


----------



## achilles95 (May 8, 2007)

7 days, yes.

I eat lightly, the main thing is hydration. I drink a huge amount of water.

Stick by this routine and you will be a machine!


----------

